# stoeger p-350



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

ok guys i own the m 2000 and love the gun never had any problems with it besides the choke getting stuck and had great customer service getting a new barrel. now i was looking at getting the p-350 for the girlfriend for ducks, geese, and deer. any opinion on this gun? has anyone shot slugs through the gun with the cylinder choke. 
thanks for the input.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

its no nova....

and if its for a chick, isnt that a touch big,,,,, i reccomend taking her to the gun shop and let her handle the 870, 1187, nova and p350.......see what she likes, and see what she fits better.


----------

